# Need a sound edior that can separate the music and vocal sound?



## conway (Sep 27, 2010)

PLEAS help me i require a software that help me to separate music and vocal voice from a songs,


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Get Audacity. Look here for instructions and requirements:
http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Vocal_Removal

It won't work with every file; the vocals have to be mixed either in the center or in a separate track for it to work.


----------

